

What startups are hiring in Sales? - linuxfault

What are some solid startups hiring Sales Rep&#x2F;Managers, etc? Most only look for developers, etc. Who&#x2F;what is driving sales?
======
snowcoder
We are! [https://angel.co/sokikom/jobs/34262-k12-field-sales-
represen...](https://angel.co/sokikom/jobs/34262-k12-field-sales-
representative)

------
salesinvaders
We aren't hiring just yet, but shoot me an email anthony@salesinvaders.com

